# Volunteer Chattahoochee WMA Cleanup



## Killer Kyle (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi all. It's been a while since I've posted here. I've still been at it on the water, and in the woods, just lurking here mostly lately. 
Last year, I thought up an idea of trying to organize a volunteer workday where workers could gather to show thanks to our local Chattahoochee WMA. Well, I let the early year slip by me, and never tried to bring that idea to fruition. This year, I am determined to make it happen. I have spoken with Scott Bardenwerper of the DNR, and he gave me the greenlight, and said it was a great idea. Now, there are many WMA's in our region, and they all deserve some TLC. I chose Chattahoochee for two primary reasons:
1) Chattahoochee WMA is a high traffic area. We all know this. Consequently, it is a high trash area. I have been watching this litter grow and accumulate in greater and greater amounts as the years have passed.
2) I spend most of my time outdoors on or around Chattahoochee, and am able to easily identify areas that need more attention than others, so volunteers can focus their efforts in areas that require more work than others. 
The time I had proposed to Scott was either the first or second Saturday in March. This is early in the season. Small game season is over, winter hoggin' is over. Turkey season is not yet in, and the majority of folks are going to be off of work or out of school. The weather SHOULD be temperate, and the leaves won't be out and masking the presence of trash. 
My thought was to meet up early, split up and head to the areas of interest, work all day, and meet back up in the evening to see how much we were able to collect, and maybe for some kind of PR photo. My aim was to keep aluminum cans separate so that we can donate them at the can collection point for the City of Cornelia Fire Department. 
With all that said, I'd appreciate any and all individuals who would be willing to step out and help. I feel like that place has given so much to me, all I want to do is give back. My aim with this initial post is to see what sort of support I can garner if any at all. I will be reposting this in other sub-forums here so it can be seen by other people who may not frequent this forum. I also plan to advertise this proposition on the NGTO forum, the Region 2 WMA Hunters FB page, and to the local chapters of trout unlimited. 
There is no prize reward here, just the feeling of satisfaction after meeting up with fellow sportsmen who want to show their National Forest that they love her. 
Even if no one shows up, I'll be up there one weekend in early March walking around with a trash bad and doing my part. I hope we can make this a reality and can bring it to life! If you are at all interested, I will work with Scott to get a hard date, and post this in an official announcement, or see if the mods can make it a sticker at the top of the threads list. Thank you all, and God bless!

-Kyle


----------



## jbogg (Feb 16, 2017)

Hey Kyle.  Great idea and count me in.  I quit my lease last year and have spent 4 - 5 days each month on Chattahoochee ever since.  In my short time in the mountains I have already had some great experiences and would be happy to give some of my time to help keep that area beautiful.  Shoot me a text once you decide on a date and I will do my best to be there.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 16, 2017)

jbogg said:


> Hey Kyle.  Great idea and count me in.  I quit my lease last year and have spent 4 - 5 days each month on Chattahoochee ever since.  In my short time in the mountains I have already had some great experiences and would be happy to give some of my time to help keep that area beautiful.  Shoot me a text once you decide on a date and I will do my best to be there.



You are the first to respond J! Thank you so much for your interest! I home many more will follow. I will keep this thread up to date with the latest info, and will keep in touch over the course of the next few weeks. That's how to lead the way buddy. Thanks so much!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 17, 2017)

If you pick a day when I'm not tied up, I'll come help.  It's my backyard too.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Feb 17, 2017)

If you pick I weekday I too will join. Unfortunately I work Friday-Sunday, fortunately those are the only days I work. Would love to clean up with you guys.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks NorthGASportsman and Joe!! I'll post up a final date next week!!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Feb 18, 2017)

Same here, let me know. March is a busy month but maybe could make it work.


----------



## ripplerider (Feb 19, 2017)

I'll try to make it. I keep a trash bag in the truck all the time for picking up what the slobs sling down. Unless it's used toilet paper or femine hygiene products. They get a pass. I found a brand new first-aid kit and a backpack cover still both in the packaging on Swallows Creek last year while picking up trash. Scotts a good guy, I went to school with him.


----------



## Gerrik (Feb 20, 2017)

I'll try to be there. Just depends on where work sends me, next month. Chattahoochee has been kind to me, over the years. Saw & shot my first bear there. And my largest trout to date was caught there.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 20, 2017)

Hey guys, thanks so much for the interest! Right now, it's looking like it is going to be the second weekend in March. I am contacting the Chattahoochee River keeper non profit organization in the a.m., but their operation and work day covers nothing north of Hardman Farms and Smithgall which leaves me scratching my head since the very origin of the river is well north of that. The origins are Bear Den Creek, Dodd Creek, Jasus Creek, Low Gap Creek, Martin Branch, and the Upper Chattahoochee itself where if comes out of Coon Den Ridge north of the Upper Chattahoochee Campground. The Chattahoochee River keepers organization had a workday at Hardman Farms and Smithgall like I said, but these are not the headwaters. They are the confluence of many creeks and branches above that. The WMA itself needs a lot of love. I don't want to affiliate with the River keepers because they require you to register online as a participant, select your t-shirt size, give a donation, and sign a waiver. I don't want all of that. I just want a bunch of great guys and girls willing to roll up their sleeves, get wet, and get dirty, and do some serious work. No fancy t-shirt or prize involved. I want people to show Chattahoochee that they love her simply because they love her. If second weekend in March sounds good with you guys and girls, then the second weekend it is.


----------



## ripplerider (Feb 22, 2017)

Hey Kyle you know there are a lot of roads gated off right now that will be opened for the beginning of turkey season right? At least there are over my way. Opening day is March 25.


----------



## jbogg (Feb 22, 2017)

That should work for me.  I know that many of the unofficial campsites scattered around the WMA often have trash left behind, as well as around some of the closed gates.  Depending on how many people show up it would be fun to split up in pairs and tackle different sections of the WMA.  Depending on the start time we could meet up for lunch or breakfast, let everyone put a face with a name and make a plan.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 23, 2017)

Hey guys and gals, I heard back from Scott today, and we have a greenlight for the 11th. I'm thinking 9:00 meetup at Ravens Cliffs (it is the only place that can accommodate parking in volume of any sort). John, if you want to meet up earlier for breakfast, then Im good with that too!
Ripple, the only road that will be opened for turkey season is Martin Branch Road, but it is already open. They left it open throughout the winter for some reason. Trash isn't too bad up there, but there is a little. I plan to collect up there throughout the spring and summer as I fish and hunt and scout. I've got some designated spots already in mind where we can get a lot of work done. It's going to be good to see some new faces as well as some familiar ones, and to get to meet some of you for the first time face to face. This event is also posted on the NGTO forum board, so some of those guys and some of my friends will be showing up as well. I'm excited about this opportunity, and am really looking forward to it!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 23, 2017)

As far as I know at this point, the 11th sounds good to me.


----------



## ripplerider (Feb 24, 2017)

I cant believe they leave White Oak Gap road open all winter there are locked gates everywhere over my way right now. Do we have somewhere close to dump what we pick-up or will we need to dispose of it individually (where we live)?


----------



## LONGTOM (Feb 25, 2017)

kyle, name 2 or 3 trashy spots


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 25, 2017)

Hey Ripple, yeah, white oak gap road stays open year round. It gets a LOT of traffic, especially on days like today. I'm about to head up to the WMA now to look around, and am going to swing by Ravens Cliffs. I can guarantee there are going to be minimum 80 cars there, and 65+ will be from metro Atlanta. Surprisingly enough, the trash isn't too bad there. There is a dumpster there, so I'm sure that had a lot to do with it. 
Scott said they will arrange to dump the stuff we collect. Since we are meeting at Ravens Cliffs, we could just put it in the dumpster. I'll get clarification on the larger objects. I know a place where there are several chairs and a  mattress and things like that. Worst comes to worst, I'll take care of the large items myself. 

LongTom, probably the worst area is the Low Gap Campground, and other areas of interest are the pulloffs where fishermen park along the lower river stretch, and also a place at the bottom of Poplar Stomp road where some homeless people were living last year (for about six months!)


----------



## humdandy (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks for doing this KK!!!   I can only get up there once a year and it is a beautiful place!

Thanks for doing this!!   Wish I could make it up and help you out...........but no way I can do it.

I might be up that way the first week in July..........if so.........I will certainly take some time to pick up some trash.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 27, 2017)

humdandy said:


> Thanks for doing this KK!!!   I can only get up there once a year and it is a beautiful place!
> 
> Thanks for doing this!!   Wish I could make it up and help you out...........but no way I can do it.
> 
> I might be up that way the first week in July..........if so.........I will certainly take some time to pick up some trash.



Thanks brother! Hope we can get it squeeky clean for your next visit! I know a lot of folks can't make it, but I appreciate the support a lot! The WMA has been great to me, and it feels good to give back to a place that has so much history, beautiful fish, bears, great mountain deer, wildflowers, and grouse. We all know the feeling of a good, hard day's work, and completing the job. That's what I want out of this. Just a good feeling of working hard and getting something good done, and for a selfless reason. Really appreciate the kind words man!


----------



## LONGTOM (Feb 28, 2017)

Kyle, little cleaner now. 3 bags cans and bottles. Vandiver branch to low gap. Whole place still needs work.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 28, 2017)

LONGTOM said:


> Kyle, little cleaner now. 3 bags cans and bottles. Vandiver branch to low gap. Whole place still needs work.



Did you go in there and clean?! If you did, that is what I love to see!! Did you go alone?! That is absolutely outstanding LONGTOM!!! I cannot adequately express my gratitude! That's how to lead the way my friend!!!!


----------



## LONGTOM (Feb 28, 2017)

Kyle, I have been fishing up there for over 60 years and hunting for nearly that long. I did not go below the road, too steep so there is plenty left for u kids lol. No I did not have anyone with me but when I am up there I am not alone!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Feb 28, 2017)

LONGTOM said:


> Kyle, I have been fishing up there for over 60 years and hunting for nearly that long. I did not go below the road, too steep so there is plenty left for u kids lol. No I did not have anyone with me but when I am up there I am not alone!



That's really cool. GON is such a great place, especially the Bear Forum. Great group of men.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 28, 2017)

Thank you so much LONGTOM. Feel free to join us on the 11th, but I believe you have already done your part regardless! I just had another volunteer sign up on the NGTO forum. He is from Lawrenceville. That makes two new volunteers from Gwinnett County today. The other was from Duluth. We are growing! We still need more volunteers. I am hoping we can muster around 20-30 by the 11th. Right now we are sitting around 12-15 solid, for sure volunteers. 
LONGTOM, thank you again a million times. We need more folks like you roaming these woods!!!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 1, 2017)

*Flier*

Here is a flier my friend Tracy made for me. We are putting some up at state parks, college classrooms, and around Helen and at Ravens Cliffs.


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm afraid I'm not going to be able to make it the 11th Kyle a good friend is moving that weekend and I had previously promised to help. This is a real good thing you're doing and I was looking forward to meeting ya'll but a mans gotta keep his word. He's definitely gonna make it worth my while, I've got a feeling I'll be coming home with a like-new tiller plus change. He wont need it where he's going. I'll do some clean-up on Coopers Creek and Blue Ridge WMAs to make up for it.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Mar 2, 2017)

Great idea! Cannot be there but will do some clean up my next time out for sure. Hopefully this has a ripple effect and the people who read this and cant be there will be motivated to do their part next time they are in the public woods!


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 2, 2017)

I'll never understand people who litter. Anywhere. But especially on F.S./WMA roads and trails. What kind of people have the motivation to walk a couple of miles to see a beautiful waterfall yet cant carry their empty water bottles and beer cans back out with them? I see it all the time. Must not have had any raising.


----------



## jbogg (Mar 2, 2017)

I am planning on attending.  I should be able to stay until around 2PM.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Mar 3, 2017)

I always bring out some litter, especially used fishing line, when trout fishing on the Hooch.  One time collected a 55 gallon trash bag full of trash from one campsite right below the Check Station.  I also cannot understand why people will trash National Forest land.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 3, 2017)

35 Whelen said:


> I always bring out some litter, especially used fishing line, when trout fishing on the Hooch.  One time collected a 55 gallon trash bag full of trash from one campsite right below the Check Station.  I also cannot understand why people will trash National Forest land.



Thanks for doing your part 35Whelen! Those campsites below the check station are now closed thanks to the trash dumpers. ALL of the sites. Each one now has a "no camping" sign as well as a "no dumping trash" signs. Its sad because I used to utilize all of those campsites quite a lot, and now the trash dumpers have ruined than not only for myself, but for all of us! Keep up the good worm my man!  Even after this event, I'll still be doing some individual work days throughout the year because throughout the tourist season, we know a lot of this trash is going to reappear.


----------



## tallchris83 (Mar 5, 2017)

I will never understand why people litter the same places they want to sleep and walk around in. I guess I'll just chalk it up to city folk mentality: that it's someone else's problem!

That being said, I'd love to help and will try to bring a few people with me. It's great stewardship, enough to make the boy scouts jealous.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 5, 2017)

tallchris83 said:


> I will never understand why people litter the same places they want to sleep and walk around in. I guess I'll just chalk it up to city folk mentality: that it's someone else's problem!



Unfortunately, it's not just city folk.  I know plenty of folks around here that are just plain slobs in respect to stewardship.


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 5, 2017)

You're absolutely right on this. City folks are part of the problem, but they dont haul couches, chairs, appliances and heaps of old tires up here to dump. These special kind of people live nearby. Theres a road off Owltown that will make you sick to your stomach. Several truckloads of the above dumped along it. Some well-meaning but not very bright individual has spray-painted "PIGS" on the trees above it with arrows pointing to it, apparently not realizing that they were defacing the place as much as the dumpers. I'd like to clean it up, but much of it is below the road and would take several men to muscle up to the road.


----------



## LONGTOM (Mar 5, 2017)

I will be back up there one day this week,might even make it on saturday too. We need to lead by example and Kyle and this bunch are doing just that. Any boy scouts will be welcome too.


----------



## futbolwest (Mar 5, 2017)

*Clean up*

Not a bear hunter but I have been fishing and camping up there since the mid seventies.

I am reffing soccer games Friday evening at East Hall and  plan on going to DeSoto Falls to camp Friday night late. I will be at Raven Cliffs Saturday morning before 9 to help. I dont know the road and creek names like most of you guys  so I might have to team up with a local.

I appreciate you putting this together Killer.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 6, 2017)

futbolwest said:


> Not a bear hunter but I have been fishing and camping up there since the mid seventies.
> 
> I am reffing soccer games Friday evening at East Hall and  plan on going to DeSoto Falls to camp Friday night late. I will be at Raven Cliffs Saturday morning before 9 to help. I dont know the road and creek names like most of you guys  so I might have to team up with a local.
> 
> I appreciate you putting this together Killer.



futbolwest, glad to have you brother!! Look forward to meeting you man! Bear hunting is not a requirement, I just put it in this thread because I knew it'd be seen by a lot of locals and people who frequently use the WMA.  Thank you so much for joining in!! 

Fear not, you need not know the WMA inside and out! I've got maps labeled for everybody, and will designate individuals who are familiar with certain areas to lead convoys to the designated work areas. I will also be there to personally direct individuals, and will be leading a group as well. You'll be in good hands my friend!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 6, 2017)

*things to consider:*

I heard back from Scott from DNR today. Aside from the general trash, I asked him if they had the capability to dump larger items that are there like mattresses, chairs, a 15' aluminum.....pole? (I swear to God, it looks like a sailboat mast!). He said we can put everything in or around the dumpster at Raven's Cliffs, and the people that dump it "Chattahoochee Mgmt. I believe) will take care of it. We are going to get a LOT of trash out of this deal. I am anticipating a significant amount. We will also get a lot of aluminum cans to be donated to the City of Cornelia Fire Dept. 

As Saturday draws nigh, I'd like to make some points for all the volunteers to consider:

-Bring your waders, and wading staff or walking stick as you may be assigned to work areas that require you to get in and cross or work around the river.

-As it stands, we're looking at the potential for rain. Be prepared with a rain jacket or poncho. 

-Bring your food (lunch and or snacks), water, trash bags, and layers of clothes in order to be prepared for variable weather conditions. 

-Most of us will be working well away from a restroom. We're all human, and you know what I'm getting at:  BRING TP!!! Haha...some of you may need it, some may not. Just be prepared. 

-Bring work gloves. If you do not own a pair of gloves to work in, I have ten pairs of utility gloves I can provide. I also have latex gloves I can provide.

-Although I recommend bring your own trash bags, I have about 45 contractor cleanup bags, and will divide them out among the work groups, and they can handle items with sharp edges, glass, and heavy or large items. 

-Some of us are going to get wet, and some of us are going to get dirty. Some of us are going to be both. If you have germex, or a similar sanitizer, it might be a good time to bring some just in case.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 8, 2017)

I found a 3rd mattress on the WMA today while scouting for trash. Three mattress in the last three weeks. This workday should yield some "gem" finds this weekend. I am excited to see what weird stuff we collect!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 10, 2017)

Alright folks. Workday starts tomorrow morning at 9:00 a.m. at Ravens Cliffs. Be there or be square!!! It will be chilly, so bring a jacket!! Being gloves, food, water, TP, and bags if you want, but I will have bags to hand out. Being a smile, and willingness to work! If you miss the 9:00 meetup, just pick a spot and start cleaning, and meet us again before 5:00 p.m. for the assessment of the loot at Ravens Cliffs!!! Look forward to seeing you all there!!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 11, 2017)

It is late, so this will not be a review of the full day. I will post all that tomorrow. Today, to my knowledge, was the first organized (somewhat organized) workday on Chattahoochee WMA in at least a couple decades. TallChris, LongTom, JBoggs, and northeastgasportsman along with my father, personal friends, and NGTO forum members showed up to work. The volunteers today worked like dogs, and produced a major haul to be dumped by DNR. The forum members that participated today need to chime in, but I think we probably gathered around 600 lbs +- of trash. 
Today was an extraordinary success, and I cannot thank all volunteers enough. We were short-handed, so not all of the places I had designated got cleaned, but what areas did get cleaned underwent a significant, marked improvement in aesthetic value. A full report will be produced tomorrow afternoon. Thank you a million times to the folks that came out to roll up the sleeves, and who got wet, dirty, and sweat and who not only impacted the land, but who impacted me as a person. Much good was achieved today thanks to willing hands and willing hearts. God bless you all!!!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 12, 2017)

Alright folks. Well, our volunteer workday is in the books! I consider our day a wonderful success. Volunteers showed up and worked hard, and we got an impressive loot. Thank you so much to all who turned out to help. I cannot say thank you enough! 
My intent was to post a full report today. I downsized my photos, but had difficulty converting them to HTML code (old computer, slow connection) is what I consider to be the culprit. I will be on a different computer tomorrow, and will get the full review with pics done after lunch! Thank you folks so much for the support, and for making this thing happen!


----------



## jbogg (Mar 12, 2017)

Way to put the cleanup together Kyle!  It was good meeting your pops as well as some of the other members on the forum.  I wish I could have helped a little longer.  You guys put in a long day and it showed.  I admired the river bank on my way out.  What a difference!  I will be up that way a lot during turkey season still trying to get my first Hog, so if anyone sees my old dark green Honda Pilot stop and say hello.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 13, 2017)

*Update!!!*

For any of you who are interested, here is a quick recap of the Chattahoochee WMA volunteer cleanup day we held on 3-11-17! Our day began a little chilly, but I'd say the temps were just about right for outside working conditions. Volunteers met in the parking lot at Ravens Cliffs with the exception of two who had to make late arrivals (TallChris and JBogg from the GON forum). We had a great group show up which was comprised of members from the NGTO forum (The Crow and Trout "R"), as well as Woody's members JBogg, TallChris, LongTom (the jokester), Futbolwest, and northgasportsman. After finally meeting northgeorgiasportsman, I finally realized how he kills all those big bears. They walk up to him, and when they see those big biceps, they just fall over dead. haha!   My father as well as friends Tracy W. and Jeremy B. were in the mix as well. We didn't have quite enough folks to spread out across the WMA, so we concentrated our efforts on Poplar Stump Road from the check station and south. We had one runner (LongTom) who headed north to cruise the road around the Upper Campground area. I sent The Crow, Trout "R", and northgasportsman to the place I had dubbed the "disaster area", and they absolutely smashed some trash. Those boys cleaned that place slick as a whistle. In all my years up on the hooch, I had never seen the place so polished before. It truly was a sight to behold. 

My friends Tracy and Jeremy took a physical job and worked sweeping the road and the river from the check station south. They climbed up and down the river bank all morning and got a serious workout while putting a major dent in the junk littering the road and river! Major thanks to you both!!

Futbolwest and I dropped off down behind the ranger station to clean the camp spot down there first thing, and we ended up pulling out a small mattress, blankets, untold amounts of cans and food trash, and no kidding, probably 35 lbs of soaked diapers. We were totally smoked after hitting just that one spot. We drove down to Martin Branch, and I went up the creek bottom to secure a trash bag and lots of beer cans I had located along the creek while futbolwest covered the road and river section north and south of the bridge climbing up and down the river bank. He looked like a rock climber at some points! My dad joined us there at the bridge, and worked the entire area there while I was up the creek and futbolwest was working that road section. My dad found a real...."gem" while cleaning there near the bridge...(pic below). After a little mid day rest at the check station and a couple photos, jBogg arrived, and I sent him and futbolwest up to Low Gap Campground. TallChris joined us at the check station after making the long drive from Dawson County when he got off work (that is some real dedication!). We headed up to Low Gap with The Crow, Chris, me, dad, jBogg, LongTom, and futbolwest, and swept that area clean. For the final stretch of the day, Chris, dad, futbolwest, and myself swept the road from about 1/2 mile north of the check station down to where we had parked at the station. On his way home, jBogg made the time to stop by Bear Den Creek, and was able to collect another trash bag full from that location as well!!!

Our intent was to utilize the dumpster at Ravens Cliffs for the disposal of the collected trash. We realized upon arrival, however,  that the dumpster was not there (first time I have not seen the dumpster there), so we loaded up the loot at the check station so it could be easily accessed and loaded by the USFS. 

I'd say that for eleven volunteers, we scored an impressive haul. 
In my book, this workday was an extraordinary success. It improved the aesthetic and natural value of the area, and reduced the amount of trash along the headwaters that are home to wild trout along with all other valuable aquatic organisms that dwell within and make up the aquatic environment of the watershed. It reduced the amount of trash that might otherwise end up downstream on others private property, in Lake Lanier, and further polluting our water. It showed our local NF that we love her, and it united people and friends who share a heart of one accord. I got to shake new hands, see new faces, and sweat alongside new friends, and this event meant the world to me. 

A secondary benefit of the workday is that we were able to score some cans to donate for the City of Cornelia Fire Department's aluminum can recycling point, and give back to those that serve and protect us, our homes, and our communities.

One of my primary objectives through this is one that I have not yet mentioned. Above all else, I hope to prompt others to action. I hope you guys and girls out there can see the good work done by these good folks, and be inspired to take action and conduct work in and around your National Forest or state lands in your neck of the woods. We conducted this thing without real affiliation with any conservation or working group. Through a few people getting together, I think we got a LOT done in just a matter of a few short hours. I hope others out there can see this and use it as inspiration, motivation, and a model for reference.  Our National Forest and state lands give so much to us all, they deserve for us to give back to them from time to time.

Lastly, I cannot effectively articulate my gratitude to those volunteers that came out, and especially to the ones that made the long drives. I know it's hard to get excited about spending your free time picking up garbage, and there's nothing sexy about trash, but you guys showed up and showed out regardless, and I believe affected a major improvement in the area! Thank you, thank you, and THANK YOU!!!!

Enjoy the pics!

Examples of what we were up against:







We weren't certain about whether USFS/DNR was going to be happy about the place I had chosen to leave the trash, so as per your request, northgeorgiasportsman haha!:






jBogg and futbolwest at the check station






the first load:






TallChris sweeping the road above the check station






The crew excluding jBogg, Futbolwest, Tall Chris, and my dad






Taking a break at Martin Branch






Cleaning along the river bank





Dad working along a former campsite






Dad's..."interesting" find at Martin Branch. I saw him using his trash poker to dig at a white lid at the bottom of a rotten log, but paid it no  mind. A moment later, I heard him say "uh oohh", and I turned around. He was holding a pill bottle stuffed with white paper. I said "dad, its stuffed with paper, there's probably something in it. Open it and lets see what it is. He opened it, and pulled out the paper and unwrapped this makeshift meth pipe made from a light bulb from the tail light of a car, and a straw. I said alright, let me get a picture of it, and took one. Then I said "alright, now the next thing we need to do is throw it away...immediately!!!" haha!






The haul






Another view






The cans we were able to donate at the can collection point to be recycled for the City of Cornelia Fire Dept


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 13, 2017)

Excellent write up Kyle.  And I think I can speak for all the volunteers and for those that couldn't come when I say, thank you for your willingness and passion to organize the event.  

As much as we hauled, there's still literally tons of garbage marring up some of our favorite haunts.  I share your hope that our little attempt to clean up the mess will inspire others to take up the mantle of stewardship.  

Thanks again for your leadership on this.  Next time we head up that way, let's have fly rods in hand.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 13, 2017)

BTW, TallChris is an apt username.  That boy is lofty


----------



## Joe Brandon (Mar 13, 2017)

Awesome stuff guys. I'm really disappointed I couldn't be there. Man that meth pipe and pill bottle made me sad. I bet it was somebody's that had at one time been hunting or fishing up there with their daddy or something and thought they could relive how good life was back then. But the problem is, huntn and fishing isn't what it was when your strung out. No peace to be found in that stuff. God bless all and good work!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Mar 14, 2017)

Awesome!  Thank you all for your hard work!


----------



## Cwb19 (Mar 14, 2017)

Kyle I commend you and the fellow sportsman for your hard work cleaning up the forest we all enjoy. Would liked to have came up but had to work. But don't every one say that when the work is done. Will pay more attention during Turkey season to do my part.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks to all for the kind words! The NGTO board of directors approached me about making this an annual event. It seems tempting, but me.......I'm not much for commitments. I'll commit to a fishing trip, to waking up early to hunt, to a cold adult libation, or to a pulled pork sandwich. Most other commitments take a backseat. Although I'd love to make this an annual event, Chattahoochee WMA is not the only place on earth, or in the NE GA mtns. There are lots of places that need attention. It just so happened that I just tend to spend a lot of time on Chattahoochee and knew where the trash was. I'm sure Cooper's Creek, Chestatee, Blue Ridge, and Lake Russell as well as others need some love, I just don't know where the garbage is there. Northeastgasportsman even mentioned Richard Russell Scenic Hwy to me , and I know without a shadow of a doubt that he is correct, because I have seen the trash there myself. I don't know if I want to commit to an event being tied down in one place when so many other places need maintenance. Tell me folks, what are your thoughts? Do you think it may be practical to hold an event like this every year in a different location and for the same purpose? We would need intel from locals and "scouts" to give us the scoop on where the junk is. Sounds like RippleRider already mentioned one place up Owl Creek Rd. (RippleRider, is that along a section of NF?!)


----------



## livinoutdoors (Mar 15, 2017)

I can tell ya lake russell gets trashed at the campsites along the river! Looks like a war zone at times! Might be a good spot for a clean up in the future. Unfortunately there is no shortage of spots that could use a clean up day like this. Thanks for yalls hard work!


----------



## tallchris83 (Mar 15, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> BTW, TallChris is an apt username.  That boy is lofty



LOL and yours is too. We love these woods so we will take care of them when no one else will. Just seeing those pictures of trashed campgrounds makes me mad. These public hunting, fishing, and camping grounds have been here for generations, but need to be maintained if we want to continue enjoying it. I remember the last summer the many tourists who came up to Chattahoochee to camp and enjoy the outdoors. Every season more people will come back and fill up all the campgrounds, but not if it's covered in old beer cans, burnt logs, plastic wrappers, and the discarded remnants of last year. 

Killerkyle you're the man for setting this up. Folks he's a great guy and he thanked me profusely afterwards, personally as well as over text. It is my sincerest wish that finally meeting you, Kyle, Jboggs, and all the other guys who came by to help will start an enduring friendship for many seasons to come.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Mar 15, 2017)

Killer Kyle said:


> Thanks to all for the kind words! The NGTO board of directors approached me about making this an annual event. It seems tempting, but me.......I'm not much for commitments. I'll commit to a fishing trip, to waking up early to hunt, to a cold adult libation, or to a pulled pork sandwich. Most other commitments take a backseat. Although I'd love to make this an annual event, Chattahoochee WMA is not the only place on earth, or in the NE GA mtns. There are lots of places that need attention. It just so happened that I just tend to spend a lot of time on Chattahoochee and knew where the trash was. I'm sure Cooper's Creek, Chestatee, Blue Ridge, and Lake Russell as well as others need some love, I just don't know where the garbage is there. Northeastgasportsman even mentioned Richard Russell Scenic Hwy to me , and I know without a shadow of a doubt that he is correct, because I have seen the trash there myself. I don't know if I want to commit to an event being tied down in one place when so many other places need maintenance. Tell me folks, what are your thoughts? Do you think it may be practical to hold an event like this every year in a different location and for the same purpose? We would need intel from locals and "scouts" to give us the scoop on where the junk is. Sounds like RippleRider already mentioned one place up Owl Creek Rd. (RippleRider, is that along a section of NF?!)



I'd most likely be up for the owltown or coopers creek clean up if done. Also, there's a group that helped get the adult/child hunt done on coopers that might be useful for the coopers clean up. 
I think it's a great idea to keep it moving but also get hunters involved in continually cleaning up areas we see that need attention. Im always picking up trash as I come across it, but have no way to dispose of tires and mattresses and other large items. 

Well done Kyle and everybody!


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 17, 2017)

I'll swing by the PIG-pen rd. on my way in from work today and let ya'll  know if it's still as sickening as it was.


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 18, 2017)

Someone has cleaned the worst of it up. Theres still 3 tires there, a large armchair, a grill and assorted bottles and cans. Picked up some of it but didnt have a trash bag in the car. I could hang a snatch-block on the upper side of the rd. run a rope through it and pull the heavy stuff up to the rd. if it doesnt come apart while I drag it. Would need one person to help. I might could get my nephew but he's coaching ball and awful busy.


----------



## LONGTOM (Mar 20, 2017)

kyle , have they started trashing the Hooch yet? I might be able to get back up there next week. do not know whether to take rod or gun.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 21, 2017)

It most certainly has Long Tom! This proves that all of this is going to be an ongoing battle. On the SAME DAY as the cleanup, volunteers had cleaned the first couple pull offs on Poplar Stump road cleaner than I have ever seen them before. Then after the workday was all said and done, as I drove past that first pulloff that had JUST been cleaned, there was a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored' Mountain Dew can lying right there. I verbally said aloud "ARE YOU KIDDING ME?! WE JUST CLEANED HERE THREE HOURS AGO!!!!" So, I got out and got that can.

I went there Sunday night to the very same pull off again, and though it was spick and span on the day of the cleanup, I filled a shopping bag slap full Sunday night with cigarette packs, aluminum cans, Dairy Queen cups, lids, napkins, wrappers, and spoons., among various items.  I also went up to Martin Branch, and the old fire ring there was covered with crumpled up newspaper, magazine pages, and cardboard was lying all around. Unbelievable what people can do in a week!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2017)

Not only what they can do but will do.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 27, 2017)

Y'all made it famous on the interwebs boys and girls! Thank you all again for showing up and showing out!!!


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 29, 2017)

Ive seen it all now. I rode one of my favorite F.S. roads yesterday evening off 180 near Brasstown Bald. Some special people have left a toilet seat mounted on a 5 gallon bucket not 20 feet from the road at the only decent camping spot on the whole road. NGSportsman knows where I'm talking about. There was a shower curtain next to it, for privacy I guess. I've found something like this left behind before on Sea Creek, but it was 50 yards back in the woods behind camp with a ziplock bag of lime beside it. No problem with that. To beat it all, these folks had put orange tape on every exposed root in the whole campsite. Talk about a pain to clean up. I had to leave the toilet for now as my only trash bag was nearly full with the rest of the trash from target shooters at the end of the  road and the kids toys left at the campsite but I plan on coming back with disposable gloves and getting it. At least the bottom was cut out of the bucket. Otherwise I'm not sure I would have the stomach to dispose of it.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 29, 2017)

ripplerider said:


> Ive seen it all now. I rode one of my favorite F.S. roads yesterday evening off 180 near Brasstown Bald. Some special people have left a toilet seat mounted on a 5 gallon bucket not 20 feet from the road at the only decent camping spot on the whole road. NGSportsman knows where I'm talking about. There was a shower curtain next to it, for privacy I guess. I've found something like this left behind before on Sea Creek, but it was 50 yards back in the woods behind camp with a ziplock bag of lime beside it. No problem with that. To beat it all, these folks had put orange tape on every exposed root in the whole campsite. Talk about a pain to clean up. I had to leave the toilet for now as my only trash bag was nearly full with the rest of the trash from target shooters at the end of the  road and the kids toys left at the campsite but I plan on coming back with disposable gloves and getting it. At least the bottom was cut out of the bucket. Otherwise I'm not sure I would have the stomach to dispose of it.




Let me know when you plan on going back and I might can squeeze in a little time to go with you.


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 30, 2017)

I'll try to do that. It will be next week sometime. I noticed a couple of mattresses right off 180 on my way home, didnt have time to try to get them.


----------



## 3ringer (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks for a job well done. I hope to camp up there sometime this summer. It is about 3 hours from my home. It is a real treat to visit that area. I don't understand why folks don't take their trash with them. Is the area patrolled enough when it's not hunting season. I hate to think that methheads are using the area. The local Boy Scout troup may be able to help next time. Y'all did good.


----------



## CornStalker (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you guys for all being willing to get your hands dirty and keep the woods clean. It's encouraging to know there are other people out there who pick up others' trash and want to protect the land we love. 

And people say hunters aren't conservationist....


----------

